# Starting TRT Questions



## pannikinveins (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm going to be starting TRT with the next couple weeks, and I had a few questions/suggestions regarding how I should go about managing Estradiol levels. When do I need to use AI to keep it down? Or should I just use Test by itself? 
I just got the bloodwork results back, here's what they are for your information. Estradiol seems high, which is why im concerned. Not on any pharmaceutical meds, and haven't been for years now. I work out 4 days a week, stay away from soda and energy drinks, diet is alright mostly red meat. 

Male 25, about 5'11'' and 163 lbs.
Total T- 157 ng/dl
Estradiol- 47 pg/ml
SHBG- 15 nmol/L
DHEAS- 187 µg/dL
Cortisol- 3.0 µg/dL


----------



## Mattyice98 (Oct 18, 2020)

Recommendation would be to definitely do your research. You already have lower than normal T (I’m close to yours but not in the abnormally low range). AI is good to keep the estradiol down and yes you are outside normal range. Honestly the test might just put you at high normal range depending on dosage. Talk to your doctor and good luck! Starting my own cycle soon (with doctor approval)


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2020)

What's your Dr having you do, your complete protocol?


----------



## DF (Oct 18, 2020)

Mattyice98 said:


> Recommendation would be to definitely do your research. You already have lower than normal T (I’m close to yours but not in the abnormally low range). AI is good to keep the estradiol down and yes you are outside normal range. Honestly the test might just put you at high normal range depending on dosage. Talk to your doctor and good luck! Starting my own cycle soon (with doctor approval)


Oh!  A doctor approved cycle!?? Nice! :32 (18):


----------



## snake (Oct 18, 2020)

I got nothing on this one but I would like to know how you make out. That's real odd that your natural E2 is that high. Did you have your total T checked?


----------



## Mattyice98 (Oct 18, 2020)

Yeah it’s okay I’m going to realistically have to get more somewhere else as my doc is only thinking of putting me on 100mg a week (50mg injections 2x a week) &#55358;&#56614;*♂️. I’d rather be on 250 a week or a little higher. Also still going to use proper pct as well.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 18, 2020)

Mattyice98 said:


> Yeah it’s okay I’m going to realistically have to get more somewhere else as my doc is only thinking of putting me on 100mg a week (50mg injections 2x a week) ��*♂️. I’d rather be on 250 a week or a little higher. Also still going to use proper pct as well.



He was being sarcastic. Thats not a cycle either thats trt. If you do 250 while being prescribed 100 you'll be caught. You also don't pct from trt its for life...and one injection per week is fine.


----------



## pannikinveins (Oct 18, 2020)

Protocol is 125mg a week of Test E., IM injections about 4x a week. Could the elevated E2 levels have something to do with the blood test being taken at night as opposed to taken in the morning? Im aware E2 levels could be elevated due to obesity, or elevated body fat levels, but im nowhere near obese and my BMI is pretty healthy. I have a little extra fat aound the waist area, which is dropping off due to exercise.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 18, 2020)

pannikinveins said:


> Protocol is 125mg a week of Test E., IM injections about 4x a week. Could the elevated E2 levels have something to do with the blood test being taken at night as opposed to taken in the morning? Im aware E2 levels could be elevated due to obesity, or elevated body fat levels, but im nowhere near obese and my BMI is pretty healthy. I have a little extra fat aound the waist area, which is dropping off due to exercise.



4x a week?? Just no. Id get a different doc..there's no reason for you to be a pincushion on trt thats insane

As far as E2 goes your doc should have a plan for prescribing you an ai..or is this self trt? If thats the case you are overthinking big time but its not hard to learn how to trt


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m still pretty new to TRT but from everything I’ve read and been told 4x a week is too much. 2x a week seems to be the general consensus of what to do.


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2020)

If it's true TRT, I agree with the Doctor saying to start out at 100mg per week.

It'll be a huge increase from the testosterone that you're producing naturally, so you should feel much better. I'd also like to see how the Estradiol levels reacted to that.

100mg would put me at about 600ng/dl, which is a solid level.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 19, 2020)

pannikinveins said:


> I'm going to be starting TRT with the next couple weeks, and I had a few questions/suggestions regarding how I should go about managing Estradiol levels. When do I need to use AI to keep it down? Or should I just use Test by itself?



Just to be clear, are you starting TRT, or are you taking test because you want it higher? There's a difference. TRT is when a doctor diagnoses you with low T and treats you in which all this is done on the other end, You taking test isn't TRT, that's you taking test. Nothing wrong with that but the distinction matters. Either way at TRT doses (enough to make you "normal") you're not going to need an AI unless your prone to aromitization issues, which you won't know until it happens. Have some adex on hand, but no need to take it unless you start seeing evidence that you need to.  Your e2 is a little high but not crazy, weird given your T levels though.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Oct 19, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> 4x a week?? Just no. Id get a different doc..there's no reason for you to be a pincushion on trt thats insane
> 
> As far as E2 goes your doc should have a plan for prescribing you an ai..or is this self trt? If thats the case you are overthinking big time but its not hard to learn how to trt



yeah man Test Cyp once a week is just fine for me.


----------



## Qgymguy (Oct 19, 2020)

Started trt about a year ago, 100mg once per week. No ai. Everything is great.


----------



## creekrat (Oct 20, 2020)

If it's Test E I would fathom that it's not prescribed by a dr.


----------



## Jin (Oct 20, 2020)

creekrat said:


> If it's Test E I would fathom that it's not prescribed by a dr.



Test E is prescribed in Europe. But you are probably right if one had to guess.


----------

